# Kubo and the Two Strings [2016]



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

> Laika Animation’s fourth feature film will be Kubo and the Two Strings, Laika President and CEO Travis Knight and Focus Features CEO Peter Schlessel announced last week. The film is the first entry in a new three-picture deal announced between the two companies in October, which have also collaborated on Laika’s prior films Coraline, ParaNorman and The Boxtrolls.
> 
> Kubo is being billed as a “sweeping, swashbuckling adventure set in a mythical ancient Japan” and a passion project on the part of Mr. Knight, who is directing for the first time and co-producing with Arianne Sutner (ParaNorman). “This particular story was inspired by Japanese folktales and mythology, and we wanted to take all that stuff that came out of that culture and fuse it with a western cinematic tradition,” Mr. Knight told Deadline’s Pete Hammond.
> 
> ...


Source​


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Laika is the real deal.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

Indeed. They haven't topped _Coraline_ yet, but _ParaNorman_ and _Boxtrolls_ were still respectable films.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7S1F8VJZgrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 19, 2015)

This looks like it could be really good.


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2015)

looks like coraline meets kung fu hustle meets iron monkey


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2015)

THIS!!! I like it!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

That trailer was fantastic.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah, probably my fav. trailer pre-TFA showing.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]p4-6qJzeb3A[/YOUTUBE]

"While My Guitar Gently Weeps"


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2016)

"My Name is Kubo...Tite"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

shouldn't they make a movie out of bleach before they make a biopic of kubo?


----------



## Wan (Jan 27, 2016)

The trailers for this are tight, looking forward to it.  I'm a sucker for Asian-themed animated action movies.  (Kung Fu Panda 3 this weekend!)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2016)

How come kubo gets a movie before Kishi?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2016)

This looks excellent.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice trailer!


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

Holy fucking shit, a samisen orchestrated cover of one of the greatest songs of all time. Harrison was a fucking legend, and they went and made an epic cover of his song.

Combined with that top tier animated, it gave me chills.

DAY FUCKING ONE


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2016)

Just saw the trailer on the big screen.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Just saw the trailer on the big screen.



OH SHIT

Did you get legit shook by the magic of the animation and the music combined?

Man, they really need to release a copy of that samisen cover.

This is the closest thing I have to it so far. Someone's cover from 2 years ago.












STILL SOUNDS SO FUCKING MYSTIC, DOE


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2016)

Are the two strings Naruto and One Piece?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 29, 2016)

why is the title "kubo and the two strings" when his little sitar thing has 3 strings

lol anyways the animation for this looks amazing

the kid's voice acting was a bit disappointing..sounded really childish, i thought he would be more of a teen or have a deeper voice lol. but one can easily get used to it. cant wait to see more trailers of this lol

is there only 1 japanese actor in this?  also that eyelid joke...not sure if racist joke or animation joke...... but the theme in the trailer was about not blinking so im probably wrong lol. but come on at least the main character should be japanese... he sounds like a white kid. he has that child white kid voice.. like phantom menace anakin. ugh.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 30, 2016)

this is the kinda weab shit i can get behind.

movie looks very interesting.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 10, 2016)

[youtube]YMmrKORgNFc[/youtube]


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2016)

this movie, along with zootopia, kind of give me kung fu panda vibes. i hope they make more movies like that, they're very enjoyable. so tired of the disney princesses or human/realistic animation movies.


----------



## Atlas (Mar 11, 2016)

Why am I just now finding out about this?


----------



## Detective (Aug 13, 2016)

@Stunna




*P.S:* Really wish they had kept the instrumental orchestrated version of the song from the trailer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh shit, this comes out this Friday. 

As much as I've enjoyed Laika's movies, this'll be the first time I'll manage to catch one in theaters.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 14, 2016)

Stunna said:


> As much as I've enjoyed Laika's movies, this'll be the first time I'll manage to catch one in theaters.



Yes, that is true for me, as well; I only recently watched _Coraline_ and _Paranorman_ for the first time, and I enjoyed them so much that I wish that I had seen them when they first were released in theaters, so, this time, I shall see Studio Laika's newest feature on its opening weekend.

I wonder if the writers chose to name the protagonist Kubo in honor of Tite Kubo, author of _Bleach,_ or if that is merely a coincidence?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2016)

Coraline.  Still can't believe that it was robbed out of that Best Animated Feature award.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2016)

tbf that was a strong year for Western animation, Rukia. What with Coraline, The Princess and the Frog, Up, Fantastic Mr. Fox, The Secret of Kells, Mary and Max.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2016)

And I feel like Coraline's 3D stop motion film was the most groundbreaking.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2016)

sure, I agree

just saying that it wasn't exactly open and shut.


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2016)

Not as mystical as fuck as the orchestrated trailer version, but still soooooooooooooooooo good

Instant Add To My Soundtrack Of Life

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wan (Aug 15, 2016)

My hype for this movie is real


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2016)

Sounds like Stuckmann really enjoyed it.

I feel like I am beyond watching these kind of movies at the theatre.  But I might have to check it out.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I feel like I am beyond watching these kind of movies at the theatre.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2016)

Do you like being surrounded by hundreds of kids when you go to the theatre?  Sometimes you can get around it by going to the really late show, like 10 PM.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2016)

No, no, I feel you. The kids are definitely the worst part of enjoying kids' movies.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2016)

Really hyped for this one


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2016)

Have you seen the limited edition Jordan XV for this movie? They looked epic too


----------



## Detective (Aug 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> No, no, I feel you. The kids are definitely the worst part of enjoying kids' movies.



Does it feel oddly humourous that when you really think about it, you were part of that age bracket not so long ago, Stunna?

My how time flies, my friend. I wish you well for the journey of your 20's, dude.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Wan (Aug 18, 2016)

Behind the scenes video on recording the orchestrated shamisen While My Guitar Gently Weeps cover


This song give me life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2016)

Finally... a Laika movie that rivals Coraline. Kubo was too dope.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2016)

Best animated movie so far this year 

Behind the scenes was glorious!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 21, 2016)

I saw this film on Friday night, and I definitely enjoyed it. Laika has demonstrated great artistic talent on all of their films that I have seen thus far, and this film was as good as both _Coraline_ and _Paranorman._ Out of the three films that I have seen from Laika, thus far, I believe that my favorite is _Paranorman,_ largely because of the interactions between the characters and the fact that I view Norman as a kindred spirit, but _Kubo_ was still most excellent, as well.

I do wish that Kubo's mother's name had been revealed, as well as the names of her sisters, since it was bothersome that his father's name was known, but not that of anyone else in his family. On that subject, the sisters were very awesome, although it would have been nice if their faces under their masks had been shown. I also liked how the Moon King was not pure evil and redeemed himself at the end. I do also wish that Kubo had recovered his missing eye, but I suppose that having a patch makes him look more distinct.

The art and visual effects of this film were spectacular, and I do expect that Laika shall eventually become a major studio in the realm of animation and film making as time passes, if they continue to produce films of the same quality as those that they have already made.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I also liked how the Moon King was not pure evil and redeemed himself at the end.


Well, no, he didn't do anything to redeem himself. He was essentially brainwashed into being a good guy.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Well, no, he didn't do anything to redeem himself. He was essentially brainwashed into being a good guy.



Yes, I suppose that you may be correct about that; that is akin to what happened to the main villain in _Warriors of Virtue_ (does anyone here remember that film?).


----------



## Detective (Aug 22, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> (does anyone here remember that film?)



Would you mind writing up an in-depth review of it for us,  DDJ?

 

Also @ Stunna, since when did you support the Nazi movement, dude?


----------



## Atlas (Aug 22, 2016)

This movie was so fucking good. The animation was stunning, the music was perfect and the characters were great. I thought that underwater scene was creepily awesome.


----------



## Roman (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm watching this.


----------



## The Runner (Aug 27, 2016)

I want to watch the movie, but the theatre I went to didnt tell me that it played in Spanish and I left the theatre.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 18, 2016)

Latecomer here, but it didn't get to where I am until last week. I definitely liked it better than _Zootopia_, which, while not bad at all, didn't really do much for me on the second viewing. The movie was beautiful to look at, and while the humor wasn't all that hilarious and I'd wished they had given more time to show the the strengthening bond between the traveling companions (because that would have made a certain moment even more heartbreaking), it was a pretty decent example of the Hero's Journey being played straight (complete with the lesson learned being of greater importance than the violent confrontation at the climax being resolved with the symbols of external growth).

That aside, did anyone else, upon hearing them talk about the imperfections of the mortal realm versus the "perfection" of the moon, find themselves comparing the explorations of the theme to similar areas in _The Tale of the Princess Kaguya_?

Somehow, my experience at the theater left me torn. On the one hand, there were few enough people that the annoying sounds and kicking of chairs by children was limited and mostly at the start of the film. On the other hand, I wish that the film was doing better financially because it, and Laika, deserve such.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 20, 2016)

Well I watched this movie only because i have nothing else to watch.

I appreciate the stop motion. The tone in this movie is surprisingly dark. The sisters scared the hell out of me  Poor Kubo 
The movie is alright, plot is pretty simple, could do better imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

I have heard multiple adults say that they found the sisters to be really scary.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 22, 2016)

Sisters were scary as shit


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 22, 2016)

Saw it yesterday and it was a great, touching movie. Left me with many feels, a few of them mixed, but still glad I was able to see it.


----------

